# Catfish Nuggets



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I saw some at the local grocery and picked them up. My Piranha tear it up as soon as it hits the water!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My piranha's are suckers for fresh fish as well - at the moment they are hooked on tilapia fillet (those bastards eat better than I do... :sad:







)
But I'll definitely check out catfish...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, catfish chunks are a staple for my guys. Catfish and smelt are pretty much all I feed anymore.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Yeah, catfish chunks are a staple for my guys. Catfish and smelt are pretty much all I feed anymore.


















Same here GG


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mine attack the nuggets more ferociously than any smelt. I think its the huge slap of meat they like!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

YEAH I AGREE MINE EAT BEEFHEART TO BUT ITS AMAZING THEY EAT WAY MORE CATFISH AT A FEEDING THAN THEY EVER DID WITH BEEFHEART I MEAN 1LB FILLET GONE IN LIKE 30 SECONDS WHOA!!! I WANT TO TRY SHRIMP TO


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mine love the catfish aswell, try some salmon too!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

this past month I have changed the staple in my piranhas diet from beef heart to catfish nuggets, and its insane how much more active and entertaining feedings are. my biggest caribe actually comes to the top of the water on whatever side of the tank i'm opening ans sits and waits for his catfish. they go nuts for the tilapia as judazz mentioned also.

~Will.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have never tried catfish, may have too. I tried Pollock and my Ps will not touch it. They do love smelt though.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Yeah, catfish chunks are a staple for my guys.


My P's Love them...







and fillets also...


----------



## ToddatTriD (Oct 24, 2003)

What's the stuff look like and where do I get it?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You can get it from your local grocerie store..
go to the meat department and ask them for Fresh catfish fillet nuggets...


----------



## ToddatTriD (Oct 24, 2003)

thank you


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

No problem...


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

ive tryed feeding my rhom catfish chunks and he wont eat them, i had a large feeder in there and he ate that instead!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My p's love catfish also, They even preffere it over shrimp now. And the best thing is that it is really cheap. For 7 bux i can get a big ass box of it, and it will last a month.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Mine love the catfish aswell, try some salmon too!


 salmon clouds my water, and seems to leave a weird film at the top of the tank, dont get me wrong the P's love it but the other negatives keep me away from feeding it


----------



## turtleescape (Mar 20, 2003)

Are they just cubed catfish?


----------

